# Your Favorite Ocean Front TS?



## izzykool (Apr 17, 2012)

Guys, 

I'm in a serious search (as you can tell by other post I have made) for the ultimate oceanfront vacation, and I need your help.  

I'm looking for a spot where I can sit on my balcony and watch the sunrise, or sunset, listen to the roar of the ocean at night, lie in bed with my sliders open and feel the breeze, and just relax on my balcony in the mid day, sippin on a nice adult premium beverage, surfin the web, and enjoy the view of the Caribbean, or Atlantic, or Gulf, or Pacific, etc....

Can you give me some suggestions on the best resorts to enjoy this type of relaxation?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 17, 2012)

It's a secret and I ain't tellin' anybody. But it has something to do with West Maui, and about 10 steps to a small private beach where turtles congregate frequently.

Jim


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 17, 2012)

May I suggest Marriott Grande Ocean, Hilton Head Island, SC; not all villas are direct ocean front. .


----------



## aandmrun (Apr 17, 2012)

I suggest Marriott KoOlina in Hawaii.  If you can't get oceanfront, then go for the pool view.  You will still get the ocean view by looking past the pool.  Nice balconys and beautiful lagoons. Happy Hour at Chucks is always great with sunset views.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 17, 2012)

Westin Lagunamar.  Nearly all units have ocean and pool views.   With the infinity pool, you get breathtaking views of the ocean while lounging in the pool.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 17, 2012)

Be careful what you wish for..... We took a nice 2 bedroom in Mazatlan and the surf was so loud against the retaining wall below our patio slider at high tide that it sounded like a sonic boom about every 6-or 7 waves! We had to close the door.

Jim


----------



## KarenP (Apr 17, 2012)

The little resort on Paradise Island that used to be managed by Marriott.  I can't remember its name but it is perfect.


----------



## Gophesjo (Apr 17, 2012)

Marriott Ocean Watch at Myrtle Beach - does not require an expensive plane ticket for 75% of the US population.


----------



## amycurl (Apr 17, 2012)

izzykool said:


> Guys,
> 
> I'm in a serious search (as you can tell by other post I have made) for the ultimate oceanfront vacation, and I need your help.
> 
> ...



This is basically what we did at the Royal Caribbean in Cancun. We lucked out on a top floor, ocean front unit using an AC (I KNOW, RIGHT?!?) The biggest balcony we've ever had oceanfront, and it included not only a table and four chairs, but also two lounge chairs and a side table. And there were sliding glass doors from both the MB and the second bedroom.

One year, we had a lower floor (maybe 3rd?) oceanfront unit at Grande Ocean in HHI. That wasn't bad, but since there are still significant dunes there, the sound of the surf wasn't as prominent, esp. once you were inside.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 17, 2012)

You cannot actually exchange into a guaranteed ocean front unit - if you want ocean front, you should rent from an owner.  It is rare to get an ocean front unit on an exchange, because owners get first prioirty for the ocean front units.


----------



## linsj (Apr 17, 2012)

My favorite is Kauai Beach Villas, where I can do everything you described. But if you trade in, you'll get lagoon or parking lot view, which is why I bought there.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2012)

Playa Linda Beach Resort- Aruba


----------



## jjnavy (Apr 17, 2012)

Royal Sands, Cancun is just the place you are looking for.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 17, 2012)

linsj said:


> My favorite is Kauai Beach Villas, where I can do everything you described. But if you trade in, you'll get lagoon or parking lot view, which is why I bought there.



+1.   

Dave


----------



## rwpeterson (Apr 17, 2012)

jjnavy said:


> Royal Sands, Cancun is just the place you are looking for.



Another vote for the Royal Sands.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 17, 2012)

Get a Beach Cottage at Disney's Vero Beach resort. 2 story 3br cottage right on the dunes. 

Living area is upstairs, huge balcony with 2 loungers and table with 4 chairs. Also another balcony facing the pool area. Front porch with a huge swing.

Close enough to the water to hear the waves breaking in the master bedroom at night.

Will be making our reservation soon for spring break 2013


----------



## chellej (Apr 17, 2012)

Wyndham Pahio Shearwater on Kauai....absolutely beautiful


----------



## presley (Apr 17, 2012)

I liked the ocean front room at Westin Maui.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 17, 2012)

Our personal favorite is our oceanfront, presidential suite on the fourth floor at Pueblo Bonito Rose in Cabo.


----------



## izzykool (Apr 17, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> Get a Beach Cottage at Disney's Vero Beach resort. 2 story 3br cottage right on the dunes.
> 
> Living area is upstairs, huge balcony with 2 loungers and table with 4 chairs. Also another balcony facing the pool area. Front porch with a huge swing.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion, but since I live in FL Im looking for something a little more exotic, i.e. Caribbean or Mexico.  But next time I ride up the coast of FL I will definitely keep that one in mind. Thanks!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 17, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> May I suggest Marriott Grande Ocean, Hilton Head Island, SC; not all villas are direct ocean front. .



I second the Grande Ocean, although it would be tough to exchange into an OF unit, but that will be true with any OF unit out there.


----------



## Free2Roam (Apr 18, 2012)

Shorecrest Vacation Villas I in Myrtle Beach, SC (phase II is across the street.) 
Landmark Holiday Beach Resort in Panama City Beach, FL

Neither is a 4-5 star... but I've heard enough great things about both and purchased both for the guaranteed oceanfront. Reasonable maintenance fees for a 2bdrm oceanfront. 

I'll be at Landmark for Memorial Day.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Apr 18, 2012)

I am not a well traveled Tugger.  We tend to go to the same places over and over, and have not had the opportunity yet to leave the country.

But, our favorite oceanfront timeshares are Wyndham Seawatch Plantation and Wyndham Ocean Blvd in Myrtle Beach.  Not all units at Ocean Blvd are ocean front, but if you own with them, you can pay higher points in order to get ocean front and that is why I like Seawatch Plantation much much better.  They have Towers that are right up close to the beach and then villas that with the towers form a u shape around the pools.  You have a great ocean view of the ocean even from the farthest back villa.

Now I am craving the beach......


----------



## artringwald (Apr 18, 2012)

Sounds to me like your talking about the Point at Poipu on Kauai. If you're not sure, here's some pictures to convince you:

http://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/The-Point-at-Poipu

Why do I like it there?

1.	I get mesmerized sitting on the lanai and watching the waves crashing on the rocks. I’d rather have a resort on a rocky shore than one on a beach.
2.	You can walk up to the beacon and watch awesome sunsets. It’s one of the few places in Hawaii where you can watch the sunset or sunrise over the water. We’ve seen several green flashes at sunset and one at sunrise. 
3.	It has something else few resorts have: a pool with swimming lanes. 
4.	If you don’t feel like cooking or going out, you can go down to the pool and get cheeseburgers and mai tais.
5.	It has an adults only hot tub that is actually hot, and also has a view of the ocean.
6.	Even though it’s often booked to capacity, it never feels crowded (except if you’re trying to find a parking spot after 8 PM).
7.	It’s good for watching both whales and sea turtles.
8.	I like to hike past the Hyatt, up to the rock, and down along the sandstone cliffs.
9.	It’s close to Poipu Beach Park, once voted America's Best Beach. One side is safe for small children, and the other side is great for snorkeling.
10.	Poipu hasn’t been over developed… yet. It has a very laid back atmosphere.  The recession has helped keep it that way for at least a couple more years.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Apr 18, 2012)

Those pics were gorgeous.  We were told that once we did Myrtle Beach, we would never be satisfied with the Jersey Shore.  They were right.  I am beginning to think that once we do Hawaii, we'll never be satisified with east coast beaches again.

It is a shame that that resort has the water erosion/special ass problems.


----------



## Bwolf (Apr 18, 2012)

Sanibel Beach Club, Bldgs 1, 2, 7, or 8, upper floor.

sunrise, ocean sound, adult beverages and wifi, dolphins swimming by (no charge).


----------



## Bourne (Apr 18, 2012)

The Residences at Crane...Barbados ...We mostly prefer to the first floor unit...though any floor is perfect...

And it's an easy exchange if you know how... 

www.thecrane.com


to add, though the place is awesome... It's quiet...things have improved quite a bit over the past few years...we like it because the kids are small...with older ones you may have to reconsider...


----------



## antjmar (Apr 18, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> I am not a well traveled Tugger.  We tend to go to the same places over and over, and have not had the opportunity yet to leave the country.
> 
> But, our favorite oceanfront timeshares are Wyndham Seawatch Plantation and Wyndham Ocean Blvd in Myrtle Beach.  Not all units at Ocean Blvd are ocean front, but if you own with them, you can pay higher points in order to get ocean front and that is why I like Seawatch Plantation much much better.  They have Towers that are right up close to the beach and then villas that with the towers form a u shape around the pools.  You have a great ocean view of the ocean even from the farthest back villa.
> 
> Now I am craving the beach......


Ill also add Wyndham Westwinds (Myrtle Beach)  small 10 story building almost all units oceanfront, the rest oceanview.


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 18, 2012)

Bourne said:


> The Residences at Crane...Barbados ...We mostly prefer to the first floor unit...though any floor is perfect...
> 
> And it's an easy exchange if you know how...
> 
> ...



Bourne i've been looking for this resort on Rci weeks for months and all they ever have is weeks for purchase and at a premium price. Do you exchange with points or weks?


My favorite oceanfront is our Aruba surf club oceanfront unit. I love sitting on a balcony with breakfast watching the day starting in Aruba or any other tropical location.


----------



## izzykool (Apr 18, 2012)

Bourne said:


> The Residences at Crane...Barbados ...We mostly prefer to the first floor unit...though any floor is perfect...
> 
> And it's an easy exchange if you know how...
> 
> ...



Thanks to all for the great ideas.  Bourne, I was interested in The Crane, but June seems to limited to 1 night stays.  Any suggestions on trading for June?


----------



## Bourne (Apr 18, 2012)

Crane is both weeks and points however Points works for me. You have to catch it way early in the game when inventory is loaded...and the prime size/time barely last 15 min or so. Points is more equitable as there is no ongoing search.

Also, doing a 5-6 day rez by dropping Friday/Saturday saves a boatload of points.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 18, 2012)

luxury resort beachfront pool villa (not condo) >
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1200435
cant imagine there will be much availability


----------



## izzykool (Apr 18, 2012)

Bourne said:


> Crane is both weeks and points however Points works for me. You have to catch it way early in the game when inventory is loaded...and the prime size/time barely last 15 min or so. Points is more equitable as there is no ongoing search.
> 
> Also, doing a 5-6 day rez by dropping Friday/Saturday saves a boatload of points.



So you think June is too close and I might need to look at several months out?


----------



## ada903 (Apr 19, 2012)

Alexandra Resort Turks and Caicos.

There are getaways available on Interval.


----------



## izzykool (Apr 19, 2012)

ada903 said:


> Alexandra Resort Turks and Caicos.
> 
> There are getaways available on Interval.



I am an HGVC owner and I only have access to the RCI inventory.  Is there a way for me to use Interval?


----------



## mountainguide (Apr 19, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> It's a secret and I ain't tellin' anybody. But it has something to do with West Maui, and about 10 steps to a small private beach where turtles congregate frequently.
> 
> Jim



Hahaha......I know where you are at and i was there and agree. The very best!!!!!!


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Apr 19, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> You cannot actually exchange into a guaranteed ocean front unit - if you want ocean front, you should rent from an owner.  It is rare to get an ocean front unit on an exchange, because owners get first prioirty for the ocean front units.



This is not necessarily true if the unit traded thru II is from a fixed week. Every time a unit # has been listed on my trade confirmations, that is the unit I was assigned. There is a disclaimer that they are not guaranteed but I have not found that to be the case.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 19, 2012)

timesharejunkie4 said:


> This is not necessarily true if the unit traded thru II is from a fixed week. Every time a unit # has been listed on my trade confirmations, that is the unit I was assigned. There is a disclaimer that they are not guaranteed but I have not found that to be the case.



Note that I said it's not "guaranteed" - you have been lucky - exchangers don't usually get ocean front units.  

I stand by my post - if you must have ocean front, you should rent.


----------



## linsj (Apr 19, 2012)

izzykool said:


> I am an HGVC owner and I only have access to the RCI inventory.  Is there a way for me to use Interval?



No. You'd have to rent from an owner or do a direct exchange.


----------



## Jan Handlers (Apr 19, 2012)

Royal Sands for sure


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 19, 2012)

ARTRINGWALD:    OMG ~ Those pictures were fabulous.  Have never stayed at Point at Poipu but now I really think I would love to plan a vacation there.  We've always stayed in Princeville, which I love, but your pictures are tempting.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 20, 2012)

gnipgnop said:


> ARTRINGWALD:    OMG ~ Those pictures were fabulous.  Have never stayed at Point at Poipu but now I really think I would love to plan a vacation there.  We've always stayed in Princeville, which I love, but your pictures are tempting.



I think if I played golf I would like Princeville, but I like the odds of sunshine better in Poipu.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 20, 2012)

I am an owner at Surfside Resort in Falmouth, ma and think is fabulous and close to NYC,and Boston metro areas, therefore very convenient to travel.


----------

